# Golf Stories???



## tyragsdale (Sep 18, 2007)

Hello,



My name is Tyler Ragsdale and I need your help! I'm collecting golf stories for an e-book and would be quite interested in hearing your golfing tales. Some questions to consider are:



How did you start playing golf?



What is the most absurd/bizarre thing you've ever seen on a golf course?



What is your lowest round of golf? (60's, 100's, no difference)



Hole-in-ones?



Any funny or inspiring stories are also welcome. If you're interested please e-mail me at *[email protected]* and include your name, age, and the city and state you call home. Also if you know of anyone else who might be interested in contributing feel free to give them the e-mail address above. All e-mails will be replied with my short story of how I started playing the wonderful game of golf at the age of 14. The authors of the stories I use will receive a FREE COPY of the E-Book via e-mail! Please limit them to only your own stories and by sending them you give me consent to publish them. Multiple stories are welcome and be as descriptive as possible. Also I will only be accepting stories until October 1st, 2007. I'm looking forward to reading your e-mails.



 -Tyler


----------

